# 12 month multiple entry tourist visa



## coby (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi, My girlfriend(from Vietnam) has just received a 12 month multiple entry tourist visa.

She was told by her visa-agent that she must leave Australia every 3 months. Is that information correct? I just want to make sure about this.

Or can she stay longer than 3 months at a time?


thank you


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

What does VEVO say?


----------



## guiltymind (Jan 28, 2016)

coby said:


> Hi, My girlfriend(from Vietnam) has just received a 12 month multiple entry tourist visa.
> 
> She was told by her visa-agent that she must leave Australia every 3 months. Is that information correct? I just want to make sure about this.
> 
> ...


What does it say on the grant letter? It should say how many months max *each arrival*. Everyone is different, some can get 3 months, 6 months, or even can 12 months full without having to leave Australia.

Your grant letter should look like:

Visa Grant Number : XXXXXXXXXXX
Visa Stream : Tourist
Visa Grant Date :
*Stay For/Until* : 3 Month(s)
Entries : Multiple
Last Date to Arrive :


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

An example of the 12 month (without 3 month limits)

Entries allowed: Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after: 24 September 2016
Period of stay: *12 months on each arrival*

It is more common to get the "Must leave Australia every 3 months" on the 12 month visas.

ie:

Period of stay: *3 months on each arrival*


----------



## Eizzi (Feb 25, 2013)

It's probably worth mentioning, if the visa is for 3 months at a time, that even though it is allowed, your girlfriend may get pulled aside and quizzed. Especially if she stays the full 3 months and leaves and returns repeatedly, by the 2nd or 3rd entry they often pay more attention. Just so you are aware it might happen.

(On one hand, it's kinda annoying, since if doing that is a problem then _why have a visa that allows people to do that very thing?!?_ but on the other hand, I can understand they need to cover themselves and they are well within their rights to check the intentions of travellers.)


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

I from what I've seen they mainly seem to really question people if they stay the 3 months and renter a couple of days later my wife entered 3 times and wasn't questioned.
Though with our timing she had near a 3 weeks and 2 months inbetween


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

It's a bit annoying when you would have to leave every 3 months.

I sitll don't understand why they do this when people request the 12 month visit visa.

In my case I requested 12 months, beofre the visa was issued in emails with the department the officer asked if she would be staying 12 months continuous .. we replied yes, the visa was issued for 12 months without having to leave..

I wonder why they do it differently sometimes if they are willing to give someone 12 months but then ask them to leave every 3 months when it's obvious in the beginning the person asking for 12 months wants 12 months without having to leave over and over..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Visitor visas aren't intended for living in Australia on a continuous basis, hence why so often they require you to leave every 3 months.


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Visitor visas aren't intended for living in Australia on a continuous basis, hence why so often they require you to leave every 3 months.


Generally no I agree. Visit is for a holiday, holidays don't normally last 12 months etc..

Though in my personal situation and circumstances which we explained in one hell of a cover letter they granted is the 12 months continuous. With how I explained everything to them it would have made no sense to say leave every 3 months, luckily the agent saw common sense (as I think they normally do but reading on these forums for awhile sometimes they don't!!) and confirmed the 12 months then issued it.

I suppose everyone's situation life etc is different, I think cover letters do help. Especially if applying from hr countries adds a bit more weight to an application.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jamesmrichardson said:


> Generally no I agree. Visit is for a holiday, holidays don't normally last 12 months etc..
> 
> Though in my personal situation and circumstances which we explained in one hell of a cover letter they granted is the 12 months continuous. With how I explained everything to them it would have made no sense to say leave every 3 months, luckily the agent saw common sense (as I think they normally do but reading on these forums for awhile sometimes they don't!!) and confirmed the 12 months then issued it.
> 
> I suppose everyone's situation life etc is different, I think cover letters do help. Especially if applying from hr countries adds a bit more weight to an application.


What was your reason that they gave you 12 months straight. 
Ours was that we were already living together while waiting for the PMV.

Previous visas were only 3 months max.


----------

